
Why Free Software Is Losing Influence - hargup
http://www.datamation.com/open-source/7-reasons-why-free-software-is-losing-influence.html
======
Pica_soO
Open source is expensive for non-experts. It costs time.

Imagine a baker offering you free bread, but when you come to claim a loaf-
all you get is a invite into the bakery, free instructions from a recording
and mockery when your first bread goes up in smoke. That is the open source
experience to a normal user.

www.youknowthespoelskylinkthatwouldgohere.com

------
mod
(2011)

